# timing advance with zex kit???



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

if im running a 55 shot on my 90 240, is it safe to advance the timing at all?? i keep reading all these posts about how advancing your timing really is a good/free upgrade. how much should i advance mine (if i should at all) on my ka24e? anyone know a good site that can tell me how to do this??? thanks.


----------



## sc2_ct (Sep 23, 2003)

t78silvia said:


> if im running a 55 shot on my 90 240, is it safe to advance the timing at all?? i keep reading all these posts about how advancing your timing really is a good/free upgrade. how much should i advance mine (if i should at all) on my ka24e? anyone know a good site that can tell me how to do this??? thanks.


If you advance the timing appreciably, you will probably need a higher-octane fuel and colder plugs to control detonation. Instead of advancing the timing, why not retard the timing and re-jet the nozzle for a larger shot of nitrous?


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i'm runnuing a 55 shot on my 200sx and there is no need to touch the timming at all.


----------



## sc2_ct (Sep 23, 2003)

On my other car (a Saturn) I am running a 75 shot, and I know that if the timing were adjustable without shelling out the cash for an MSD DIS-II controller I would be able to push that into the 100hp range. Retarding timing is a great way to help the car handle a larger shot without running into detonation. Advancing timing with nitrous is usually a bad idea though.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it is never a good idea to advance your timing when spraying. you will blow that sucker quickly. rule of thumb with nitrous is to retard the timing one degree for every 25 hp of n2o. i have the msd digital 6+ and i currently run my engine at 22 degrees (stock is 20) and its set to retard the timing 6 degrees or so when i spray. more or less depending on the outside temps. ive been thru about 15 bottles so far without any problems.


----------

